# The chop



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My boy is going in for ‘the chop’ in 3 weeks. He’ll be just under 11 months. 
What’s the average recovery time?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby recovered really quickly. The real issue for us was keeping him from doing all the things he wasn’t supposed to 😂. Within 24 hours he was feeling fine, but we restricted jumping and strenuous exercise for about a week ( or tried to). Your vet should give good advice for post- op. I think it was worse for us than him- the waiting to hear that he was ok and we could pick him up. We were also advised to feed chicken and rice/pasta for a day or so. We paid extra for a sort of body suit to prevent him from licking, but being a cockapoo he found a way 😂


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks. I was told about body suits. Those lampshade collars are awful. I have a feeling I’m going to have similar trouble to you! Louie is into everything. 
Here’s to a quick recovery.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Well Louie has had his op and is fine though very fidgety. He’s had the collar off once an he’s only been home 2 hours. He’s sleeping quite a bit due to drugs. It’s looks neat so hoping he will heal quickly being young. It needed to be done so younger had to be best. Hope it won’t change him too much.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Bet you’re glad it’s all over now and he’s out the other end. He looks quite comfy there. I’m sure he’ll enjoy a bit of pampering over the next few days. Top tip from Digby to Louie is not to try and lick or nibble the wound or the lampshade stays for longer 🙂


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi so,Louie is not back to his crazy self! Took a full two weeks but is now healed well. I’m aware it takes a few weeks for all the hormones to fully leave his body but I’m a little worried because I’ve read somewhere that being neutered make the aggressive! 
He has a good level but does seem to be a little hungry. I’m paranoid about him getting fat so am very careful.


----------

